# Biffy Clyro



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone else into these?

Never really bothered about them until i saw their set from Reading on telly the other week. Really enjoyed it so bought the 'Only Revolutions' album....I was totally blown away by it!!!!

I know the die-hard Biffy fans are calling them sell outs or whatever but i can only go on this and i think its brilliant.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree good album, i think ive heard it too much though?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Love Biffy Clyro!

I've had all the albums, and yes some will say Only Revolutions is too mainstream/stadium sellout sound but it's brilliant. Had it in the car for a good 4 months now :thumb:

People say the same about Kings of Leon but now both bands are really well known and have sell-out tours


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Got to love Biffy Clyro! Going to see them later on this year in the deen too. Very talented guys and I cant think of anyone else out there like them! One of my faves for sure. :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a bit fond of a bit of Biffy.
My mate got me into them when I was at college.
Saturday superhouse :thumb:


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had Only Revolutions and Mumford & Sons - Sigh no more in my car since they came out. Excellent albums!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep, i think they are really great.

I don't get all this "sell out" stuff. It's usually said by people that go out of their way to be awkward. 

You can tell a Biffy track instantly. They have a signature sound much like Muse, Foos, KOL, QOTSA. It's the pop-rock lazy wannabes that are the sell outs.

What the hell is mainstream anyway. ATM, that N-dubs and Cheryl Cole innit?

Having said that, i am truly sick of Use Somebody. I've not been so sick of hearing a song since 'Everything i do, i do it for you'.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Yep, i think they are really great.
> 
> I don't get all this "sell out" stuff. It's usually said by people that go out of their way to be awkward.
> 
> ...


There's a few tracks on Only Revolutions that remind me of the Foo Fighters. :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Biffy are awesome! Coming to Aberdeen in Nov


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

The CD in my car has Bubbles and Captain as the first two tracks. I only have a short jounrey to work that just covers both tracks.

I have so far listened to them on every journey (incl lunch) for the last three weeks and still not bored!!!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Will be seeing Biffy in Edinburgh at New Year


----------

